# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Âu >  Đến thăm  Italy xinh đẹp chỉ với 500$

## gemma

Chào các bạn, 


Mùa đông xuân là một mùa lý tưởng để đến thăm nước Italia xinh đẹp. Lượn lờ trên hết thảy các website về giá, tìm được có mỗi Qatar là có vé đi Italy rẻ nhất mùa đông xuân này. Giá là 507$ cho chuyển đi một chiều và 960$ cho 2 chiều.
Tháng 11 và 12 chỉ còn vài vé, đến tháng 1 và 2 nhiều hơn một chút.

Mình đang muốn tìm một bạn có ý định đi du lịch Italy mùa này nhưng không mang theo nhiều hành lý để gửi đồ sang cho người bên đó. Bạn sẽ đi với hành lý 10kg xách tay còn đồ ký gửi sẽ là đồ của mình. Mình sẽ giúp đỡ về giá cho các bạn, các bạn sẽ chỉ phải trả 450$(1 chiều) nếu gửi giúp mình đồ sang bên đó và 860$( chuyến đi và vế) nếu giúp mình chuyển đồ đi và một ít đồ về. 

Đồ mình sẽ giao và lấy ngay tại sân bay nên bạn không cần phải mang vác gì cả( Đều là đồ cá nhân, không có gì mờ ám hết, mình có thể mở ra và cho bạn xem và ở đó đến khi gửi hành lý xong để chắc chẳn các bạn không gặp trục trặc gì hết).

Một chuyến du lịch nhẹ nhàng và quá lý tưởng. Hy vọng các bạn có thể giúp được mình.

Liên lạc với mình qua mail bandiera3800@gmail hoặc sđt 0944375090

----------

